# Domainanmeldung mit OpenSuse 10.0



## sve07bl (15. Dezember 2005)

Hallo,


hab da en kleines Problemchen. Will mich mit OpenSuse 10 in eine vorhandene Win2003-
Domäne anmelden. Das soll wie bei Windows auch, schon beim Start geschehen.

Nun bringt er mir aber immer einen Fehler, wenn ich versuche den Rechner in die Domäne hinzuzufügen. Es kommt eine Messagebox, aber mit leerem Inhalt. Es steht nur *FEHLER!* darin.

Hoffe es kann mir jemand weiterhelfen ;-)


thx schonmal

Gruß Björn


----------

